# 2 of my Fav books



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

1st off, Id have to say that "PEACEKEEPER: The Road to Serejevo" written my majGen. L.W. mackenzie is a supurb book, and inspired me a great deal.

my 2nd book, would definatly be "Shake hands with the Devil: The Failure of Humanity in Rwanda" written by LtGen. Romeo Dallaire.

just my 2 cents


----------



## armyrules (9 Nov 2004)

I read on amazon.com the reviews for peacekeeperand they weren't to good. So i guess that I'll have to find out for myself


----------

